# use of winch when snow plowing



## tom248 (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm new to all of this. the instructions that came with my winch where very poor when it came to explaining just how to use the winch when snow plowing with my atv. i can figure
out how to raise my plow but how does one lower it. do i have to get off the atv and use the manual free stool? or what. again i am new to all this


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

you should able to move your winch cable in and out via the switch that powers the winch to turn in one direction, Pushing the Switch the other way lets the cable out of the winch and the opp is to pull the cable into the winch.

let the cable out the plow goes down at the same rate that it was raised in. To get off and due the Manual free spool would pretty much drop the plow from height onto your feet which would not be very pleasent at all.

What brand of Winch due you have?

sublime out.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

sould be able to run the winch the reverse dirrection, to let the cable out


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i would guess he has one of these thing's......in whitch case, yeah you have to lower it manually.

if this is the one you have i would deffanatly buy something different


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

ummm, rewire?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i dont know why you couldnt just wire in up a DPDT swithch and throw the factory P.O.S. away.......those cheap winches like that, that i have seen don't even have a soloid. they just have a mtor about the size of a power window motor, and deep deep gear reduction......alot of times theyll advertise "3000lb winch" but in the fine fine print theyll say "rolling load".....lol

PJ


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

If your gonna start plowing with your quad, go buy some of the cable splicers, kinda horsehoe shaped with a nut on each end and a steel plate that clamps the winch line (Someone here will know the proper name) and a 5/16 nut driver. You will snap a cable about every week or so and once you get the hang of it you can do the repair in about 5 minutes.


----------

